# Which visa\permit should i ask?



## rvolpato (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi All ,

My name is Roberto and I'm Italian , currently living and working in Italy but will be moving soon (around July) to Johannesburg.
I've been in South Africa already from 2008 till 2011 on a Corporate work permit , got married there with a South African and than moved back to Italy.

We now have also a child , that just got issued also a South African passport. So here's my questions?

What's the best option for me at this point to move back ? Do I need to apply for a spousal permit ? 
What are the chances to get a work permit ? Can I than convert my spousal once I'm there ?

Thanks a lot and all the best !


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Short answer: Go for Permanent Residency through your SA child.


----------



## rvolpato (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi LegalMan , 

thanks for the answer , is it really that easy ? Our son was born in Italy and only recently got issued a SA passport from the Consulate here. Sorry to ask again but how does this work? Will I than be able to work as well with a PR or still need to apply for a work permit once I'm there?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It is that easy. You need mainly the unabridged birth certificate showing your name and details.

PR allows you to do anything as an SA citizen, except vote.


----------



## rvolpato (Mar 21, 2014)

I suppose it make sense. Another question now as we're currently still in Italy , my wife and the kid will move back in June and I will follow in July .. how do I go on getting an unabridge certificate here ? Is it possible to get it also from the consulate?
What will I need to travel\live in SA while the PR is getting ready?

Thanks for your help !!!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

While PR is getting ready, you will be on a Temporary Relative's Visa based on your relationship to your child. You should best apply for this in Italy.

Yes, your consulate should be able to provide an unabridged birth certificate. Didn't you get this when you did the necessary at the time of birth? Otherwise how did the child receive an SA passport - proof of the mother must have been given (?).


----------



## rvolpato (Mar 21, 2014)

Good morning ,

yes of course we had to provide a translated birth certificate I guess that's the equivalent of your unabridge birth certificate?I'm waiting for the passport to arrive but it's been issued already last week.I guess I better start asking the consulate already. Will I be able to work as well on a Temporary relative's Visa? Thanks a lot


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You cannot work on any Relative's Visa. You can apply for a work endorsement in certain cases, which changes your visa type.


----------



## rvolpato (Mar 21, 2014)

Ok , that's clear enough . And what If i get a job offer before moving there? Will I still need to go for the Relative's visa and than endorsement ? Or could I apply straight for some kind of work permit?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, put simply, with a job offer you can apply for a work permit.


----------



## rvolpato (Mar 21, 2014)

Very good ! thanks a lot for all the help ! Hopefully everything will go well !


----------



## rvolpato (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi All ,

just a couple of questions since I got in touch with the Consulate here in Milan and I have a couple of points that are not 100% clear to me...

1) They asked for* proof of medical cover*; 
I will get a medical aid when in SA, what kind of proof will they need ? another kind of insurance that I do here in Italy?

2)*Proof of financial means* . How much could this be ? 

3) *Flight ticket * Will a one way ticket be okey ?

Thanks for the help again!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

1. Yes, some sort of medical cover or insurance, preferably local (SA).
2. Usually this is a repatriation deposit equal to a return flight. Ask them how much they require.
3. This is not advised and you shouldn't be allowed a visa into SA with a one way ticket.


----------



## rvolpato (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks LegalMan ,

As I'm moving there with my family (they're all South African ) It doesn't really make sense to book a return ticket but anyway If that's needed I'll go for that... will it be okey to have a return date of 2-3 months in that case? 

As for the medical cover , do you have any suggestion ? I don't want to sign a 1 year international insurance since in max 1-2 month time I will be under a proper medical aid in SA?

Thanks for you help


----------

